# Maintenance fees: perspective



## SDKath (Mar 29, 2008)

Just an FYI that we got our annual MF dues for AKV 225 points and it is just a hair under $1000.  I think that might help people figure for the amount based on the number of points.  I find the MF/point calculation hard to grasp otherwise, but then again I am not a very good math person.

Katherine


----------

